# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  [WINDOWS Command] Batch File to Create a Clone

## abhijit

This is what we use to create remote service clones. You can use the same to create copies. This will create a deep copy.



```
@echo off
REM: This batch file is used to create Remote Service clones

if '%1' == '' goto usage
if '%2' == '' goto usage

md %2
xcopy %1 %2 /e /i /q /h /r /k /y

%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\installutil %2\MyRemoteSvc.exe
%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\installutil %2\MyReportingService.exe

goto end

:usage
echo.
echo Usage: CreateClone [Source Folder] [Destination Folder]
echo Source Folder: the name of the existing Remote service folder
echo Destination Folder: the name of the new Remote service folder
echo.
echo Example: CreateClone C:\Services\myremSvc1 C:\Services\myremSvc2
echo Example: CreateClone . ..\myremSvc2

echo.
echo.
goto end

:end
if '%3' == '' pause
@echo on
```

----------

